# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  منتخب كرة السلة الاردني يخسر امام مصر

## معاذ القرعان

خسر المنتخب الاردني لكرة السلة امام المنتخب المصري وحل وصيفاً في الدورة العربية في مصر وانتهت المباراة 76_73

بس على كلٍ معلش يا النشامى رفعتوا روسنا فضة بطعم الذهب والحكام الله يسامحهم الربع الاخير المنتخب الاردني ما لعب ولا free throw

----------

